# نجاح تجربتي على خلية وقود الماء لديف لوتون وستانلي ماير



## هاشم102 (17 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم 

منذ اكثر من سنة عندما اطلعت على موضوع خلية وقود الماء ونشرته لاحقا في موقعنا هذا تحت عنوان سيارة تعمل بالماء منذ ذلك الحين عقدت العزم على القيام بالتجربة و عند بدأت بتجميع العناصر الالكترونية واجهتني مشكلة عدم وجود العناصر كاملة
ولكن الحمد لله وفرت البدائل الكاملة وقمت بتركيب الخلية وفقا لمخطط ديف لوتون و الحمد لله فقد كانت النتائج ممتازة جدا وفقد استطعت فصل الهدروجين و الاوكسجين وبكمية واضحة (كما تشاهدونها في ملفات الفيديو الموجودة في بعض المواقع) و بتيار لايتجاوز الامبيرين وفولط 12 
وهذا ماشجعني على المتابعة للوصول الى كمية اكبر من الغاز المفصول و تقليل التيار المستهلك عن 
طريق اضافة ملفات خانقة للتيار كما اقترح ستان ماير لكني واجهت مشكلة في الحصول عليها حسب 
الخصائص المطلوبة وارتفاع سعرها نسبيا فانا لاملك المال الكافي للاستمرار .

ولكن الحمد لله فقد اجتزت المرحلة الاولى 

كان بودي لو اريكم التجربة كاملة مصورة ولكن لا املك كمرة لتصويرها 
اردت ان اطلعكم عن صحة هذه الاختراع حتى لايشك احد بمدى صحته 

وانا جاهز للمساعدة وتقبل المساعدة اذا رغبتم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shoili (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ هاشم هل من الممكن ان تعطيني فكرة عن سعر هذه الخلية التقريبي حيث اني مستعد للتعاون باي شكل من الاشكال من النواحي العلمية والمالية والتسويقية حيث اني من متابعي موضوع خلية وقود الماء واني متاكد انها ستعمل قفزة في عالم الطاقة حيث تبين بالاونة الاخيرة ان الجيش الامريكي ينتج سيارة عسكرية تكون خلاياها الجافة من نفس النوع وتنتجها لهم شركة جينيرال موتورز لذلك هم ليسو احسن من عندنا لكي يستخدمو طاقة نظيفة وامينة وارجو الرد


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (18 مايو 2007)

*الاخ هاشم 102*

السلام عليكم

طبعا مبارك على نتيجة التجربة خاصتك واتمنالك كل التوفيق فى مواصلة تطبيق باقى التجربة على محرك لتحصل على ثمار التجربة انشاء الله
-واتمنى عليك اخ هاشم فقط النظر على الخريطة بل الاسفل والرد علي هل هاى الخريطة الى طبقتها لو وحدة اخرى؟


اني جمعت كل المواد الخاصة بتجرية ستانلى ماير بس حبيت قبل ما انفذها اسال واحد مطبقها قبلى
(اسال مجرب ولاتسال خبير ) هل هاى الخريطة الى انت طبقتها لو وحدة اخرى
الخريطة بالاسفل
تحياتى
اخوك محمد
18\5\2007


----------



## shoili (18 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز هاشم انقطعت ردودك اخي العزيز لم نود فقط ان نعرف نتيجة خليتك لا اكثر ولا اقل حتى لو كانت من ستانلي ماير فانك اكيد قد تعبت كثبرا خدمة للبشرية جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو الرد


----------



## هاشم102 (18 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لسعر المكونات فهي بسيطة ولاتذكر ما عدا الانابيب فالسعر هو حوالي 200ليرة سورية
وكذلك الموسفيت غالي بنفس السعر اما المكونات الاخرى فهي بحدود 5ليرة سورية لكل عنصر 

وبشكل اجمالي لم تكلف اكثر من 1000 ليرة سورية اما تجاريا اي من اجل التصنيع التجاري 
فانا لااعرف بهذا الموضوع كثيرا لانني لم افكر بعد في تطبيق وحدات تجارية ولكني استطيع القول 
ان العملية غير مكلفة .

اما الاخ محمد طارق فاقول له نعم هذا المخطط الذي طبقته ونجح واحاول حاليا تطبيق مخططات 
اخرى للوصول الى الامثلية القصوى .

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (19 مايو 2007)

*الى الاخ هاشم 102*

السلام عليكم


الشكر الجزيل لك وانى ممنون الك جدا وانشاء الله يوم تنفذه على السيارة والمولد:14: 

تحياتى الك ومن نجاح الى اخر وبخطوات عريظة انشاء الله :77: :77: :77: 



تحياتى اخوك محمد طارق


19\5\2007


----------



## عدنان زيدان (19 مايو 2007)

*رسالة تهنئة*

الاخ هشام الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من علمه والى الامام 
بأنتظار الأخبار الطيبة


----------



## gasem333 (20 مايو 2007)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا ويجب على المهندسين المسلمين ان يعطونا معلومات اكثر عن مدى صحة خلية ستانلي ميلر وان يعلمونا عن اي جديد .......... وهل يوجد من طبقها فعليا ولماذا لم ينشرها ويخلص الناس من هم ثمن الطاقة هذه امانة في عنق كل من يعرف اي شيء عن هذا الموضوع ولم ينشره اويعلم غيره ..........الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (20 مايو 2007)

*الاخ gasem333*

السلام عليكم

الاخ جاسم 333 تحية طيبة

للعلم الاخ هاشم 102 طبق التجربة ونجحت وها انا ارسل لك المخططات الخاصة بخلية ستانلى التى نجحت عند الاستاذ هاشم 102 

وهاى للجميع الذين يريدون تطبيق الخلية وعندهم الرغبة خلى يطبقون الخريطة التالية وهى تظم كل الى تحتاجو من معلومات عن الخلية

عينى اخ جاسم علكيفك ويانا تر كلنا هنا اخوان وامنياتنا انو الكل يستفاد من المعلومات وهذا هو هدف المنتدى


تحياتى للجميع وبخاصة للاخ جاسم 333 

ترى هل بلغت؟....

اخوكم محمد 20\5\2007


----------



## gasem333 (21 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا" للأخ محمد طاق على اهتمامه ومتابعته وشكرا" على هذا الملف .......... واتمنى ان تترجم هذه المخططات الى شيء ملموس يستفيد منه هذا الشعب المغلوب على امره , وذلك بهمة ابنائنا المسلمين والمخلصين على هذا الكوكب , والى الأمام............وفقكم الله لمافيه خير للبشرية.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## الحر06 (24 مايو 2007)

الأخ هاشم أرجو مساعدتي أمداد الطاقة من أي مصدر وكم يبلق قوة الكهرب ليتم عمل الخلية لأني بدئة في العمل ولم أستطع الوصول إلأى النتيجة


----------



## هاشم102 (24 مايو 2007)

الاخ الحر 
السلام عليكم 
التيار يجب ان يكون مستمر من بطارية سيارة او محول تيار مستمر بقوة 2 امبير و 12 فولط 
ايا يكن المصدر يجب على الاقل تحقق هذه الشروط فقط


----------



## الحر06 (24 مايو 2007)

الأخ هشام بارك الله فيك مشكور على ردك

إذا أردة الحصول على 2 أمبي و12 فولت كيف أحصل عليهاه

معليش على هذه الأسئلة لأن أنا تخصصي ميكانيكا 
ولا أعرف عن الكهرباء

ماهي الدارة الرنانة


----------



## umar_alzoubi (26 أغسطس 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mm1974 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي الى العباقرة العرب ارجو منك استاذ هاشم تزويدنا بمخططات عملية وبالعربي تحياتي
اخوكم مهند السلامي نجف=العراق


----------



## shadeonlin (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد بحثت عن الموسفيت Buz350 ولكن لم اجد هذا الموديل ووجدت موسفيت Irfp460 ادعى البائع انه ذو امكانيات افضل
سؤال الى اهل الخير هل يمكن استخدام هذا الموسفيت 460 بدلا من 350
اتمنى الرد باسرع وقت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عراااااقي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرراا جزيلااا


----------



## الاعصار (24 أكتوبر 2007)

انتم شجعتموني للمحاولة................. شكرا لكم ولحماسكم المتوقد


----------



## DrClick (26 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف تتم السيطرة على الهيدروجين اثناء الحرق
غاز شتعل بفرقة زي القنابل


----------



## msadek80 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Yes you can use IRF 640 instead of BUZ350 , also ISA i will make the complete PCB for this great project then i will upload


----------



## احمد قوجاق (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو الاجابة على سؤال الاخ drclick لانه يهمني ايضا


----------



## مهند مجيد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاسلام عليكم عن موضوع أنتاج الهايدروجين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
تم بعون الله انتاج الهايدروجين عن طريق مهندس مهند مجيد البياتي والطريقه التي تمة
بها كما ساذكر ذلك وبلشرح المبسط :

ان جهاز التحليل الكهربائي المكون من 
1. الدوائر الالكترونيه ic
2. مكثفات مع المقاومات 
3. ومصدر للتيار المستمر 12v 
4. انابيب ستانلس ستيل
وبعد ان توصلت الى اسخراج الهايدروجين من الماء بقى استخدامها على محركات السيارات ذو الوقود العادي وهذه التجربه التي قمت بها من انتاجي ولم يساعدني احد واني احتفظ بشروحات الخاصه والمخططات العلميه :76:​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مهند مجيد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> تم بعون الله انتاج الهايدروجين عن طريق مهندس مهند مجيد البياتي والطريقه التي تمة
> بها كما ساذكر ذلك وبلشرح المبسط :
> 
> ...


مبارك لك اخى الكريم وفى انتظار نتائج باقى تجاربك


----------



## elect092003 (31 يناير 2009)

الله يكون في عونك


----------



## alhaj aref (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم ما تسمية مشكلة تسمى الصبغ عن طريق الكهرباء يعني ماخذينة درس تقريبا في ثاني ثانوي 
طريقة صبغ ملعقة بالنحاس أو الذهب أو الفضة عن طريق الكهرباء ،
تحط في الطرف الموجب المادة الصابغة (مثلاً النحاس) وفي الطرف الموجب المادة المصبوغة (الملعقة )
هي دي 
بس في شخص أمريكي قام بنفس العملية وشغل السيارة لمدة أربع سنوات بالماء ممكن تبحث عنه في اليو تيوب وبا تلاقية وكمان معاه فيديو وشرح .. الخ 
تحياتي


----------



## الساحر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## mysoulstwin (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
> 
> منذ اكثر من سنة عندما اطلعت على موضوع خلية وقود الماء ونشرته لاحقا في موقعنا هذا تحت عنوان سيارة تعمل بالماء منذ ذلك الحين عقدت العزم على القيام بالتجربة و عند بدأت بتجميع العناصر الالكترونية واجهتني مشكلة عدم وجود العناصر كاملة
> ولكن الحمد لله وفرت البدائل الكاملة وقمت بتركيب الخلية وفقا لمخطط ديف لوتون و الحمد لله فقد كانت النتائج ممتازة جدا وفقد استطعت فصل الهدروجين و الاوكسجين وبكمية واضحة (كما تشاهدونها في ملفات الفيديو الموجودة في بعض المواقع) و بتيار لايتجاوز الامبيرين وفولط 12
> ...


 الاخ هاشم تحية طيبة هل توفرت لديك صور او فيديو حول الموضوع المطروح ام لا
ارغب في معرفة المزيد حوله فانا من الاردن ويمكنني المجيء الى سوريا للاطلاع على الموضوع ولدي اخوة يسكنون في سوريا ويمكن المساعدة في تطوير ما وصلت اليه
وجزاك الله كل خير 
عماد القرعان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
> 
> منذ اكثر من سنة عندما اطلعت على موضوع خلية وقود الماء ونشرته لاحقا في موقعنا هذا تحت عنوان سيارة تعمل بالماء منذ ذلك الحين عقدت العزم على القيام بالتجربة و عند بدأت بتجميع العناصر الالكترونية واجهتني مشكلة عدم وجود العناصر كاملة
> ولكن الحمد لله وفرت البدائل الكاملة وقمت بتركيب الخلية وفقا لمخطط ديف لوتون و الحمد لله فقد كانت النتائج ممتازة جدا وفقد استطعت فصل الهدروجين و الاوكسجين وبكمية واضحة (كما تشاهدونها في ملفات الفيديو الموجودة في بعض المواقع) و بتيار لايتجاوز الامبيرين وفولط 12
> ...


 


mysoulstwin قال:


> الاخ هاشم تحية طيبة هل توفرت لديك صور او فيديو حول الموضوع المطروح ام لا؟؟؟؟
> ارغب في معرفة المزيد حوله فانا من الاردن ويمكنني المجيء الى سوريا للاطلاع على الموضوع ولدي اخوة يسكنون في سوريا ويمكن المساعدة في تطوير ما وصلت اليه
> وجزاك الله كل خير
> عماد القرعان


 
الأخ الفاضل هاشم

وفقك الله لكل خير .. وحقيقة خطوة الألف ميل تبدأ بميل .. كما تعرف.

جهد .. طموح .. همة عالية.

وأرجو ان تزود ملتقانا بالصور .. لإستفادة الأخوة الأعضاء.

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## darkwing096 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله تعالى
يا شباب أنا من سوريا وجربت الدارة انا وأخوي من زمان لانو عندنا محل كهربا وفكرة كبيرة بهالمجال بس للأسف فشلت بشكل كتير كبير يعني إذا بتحط الدارو ولا بتشيلها نفس الشي مع أن طبقتها بحزافيرها من موقع أجنبي
ومشان الأخ هشام معقول ما عندك موبايل للتصوير ولا كميرة ويب ولا حدا من رفقاتك معو كميرا أو موبايل أنا أسف على وقاحتي بس حرام عليكن تعشقو الشعب يا حط الرسمة مع الشرح يا خلص ضبضب على الموضوع لا تخلي الناس تصرف مصرياتها هيك حرام والله حرام يا أخي على الأقل قلنا أخطائك أو شرحه مشان تكون عنا نقطة الصفر من نهاية تجاربك وللأخ التاني يلي بدو يحتفظ بالدارة والشرح لوحدو ما بعتقد حدا رح يدق ببابك ويعطيك مليون دولار حق الدارة عشو مخبيها على النا س ما بتعرف أنو من أكبر الكبائر عدم العمل بالعلم وعدم مشاركتو مع الأخرين وأنا أسف على الأطالة بس والله شي بجنن مننا نحن العرب حلها ولو نشوف الشمس وشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 سبتمبر 2009)

darkwing096 قال:


> السلام عيكم ورحمة الله تعالى
> يا شباب أنا من سوريا وجربت الدارة انا وأخوي من زمان لانو عندنا محل كهربا وفكرة كبيرة بهالمجال بس للأسف فشلت بشكل كتير كبير يعني إذا بتحط الدارو ولا بتشيلها نفس الشي مع أن طبقتها بحزافيرها من موقع أجنبي
> ومشان الأخ هشام معقول ما عندك موبايل للتصوير ولا كميرة ويب ولا حدا من رفقاتك معو كميرا أو موبايل أنا أسف على وقاحتي بس حرام عليكن تعشقو الشعب يا حط الرسمة مع الشرح يا خلص ضبضب على الموضوع لا تخلي الناس تصرف مصرياتها هيك حرام والله حرام يا أخي على الأقل قلنا أخطائك أو شرحه مشان تكون عنا نقطة الصفر من نهاية تجاربك وللأخ التاني يلي بدو يحتفظ بالدارة والشرح لوحدو ما بعتقد حدا رح يدق ببابك ويعطيك مليون دولار حق الدارة عشو مخبيها على النا س ما بتعرف أنو من أكبر الكبائر عدم العمل بالعلم وعدم مشاركتو مع الأخرين وأنا أسف على الأطالة بس والله شي بجنن مننا نحن العرب حلها ولو نشوف الشمس وشكر لكم جميعا


استخدم بطارية للحصول على نتائج افضل ولا تستخدم الباور سبلاى 

والدائرة الكهربية اللتى بالنترنت ليست من صنع ماير لنما هى اجهادات وينقصا الكثير فالافضل تطويرها 
باستخدام رافع للجهد انفرتر الى 48 فولت حتى تستهلك امبير قليل وتحصل على غاز اكثر 
والانتاج القليل للغاز يكفي لتشغيل السيارة فى حالة خلغ مدخل الهواء للمحرك تماما وادخال هذا الغاز فقط 

اما اذا دخل الهواء كما هو الحال عند استخدام البنزين فستحتاج الى اضعاف كثيرةجدا للكمية السابقة وهذا هو سر نجاح الاخرين وفشل الكثير من التجارب فالموضوع ليس به جامبو بامبو او سحر فقط ببعض الدراسة عن خاصية وقود الماء و بعض ميكانيكا المحركات والسيارات تصل باذن الله تعالى الى ما وصل اليه الاخرون
وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## الساحر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي fagrelsabah علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بوب رام (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين يا اخوان


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ محمد طارق


----------



## جبل ثمر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hemasonny (5 أبريل 2011)

shokran


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## sami esper (17 مايو 2013)

*رد: الاخ هاشم 102*

يااخي انت طبقت هالدارة وكانت النتيجة جيدة وانتاج الغاز كافي مقارنة مع الجهد المطبق على الدارة ولا لا ... حابين نعرف النتيجة


----------



## olmacall (25 مايو 2013)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
> 
> منذ اكثر من سنة عندما اطلعت على موضوع خلية وقود الماء ونشرته لاحقا في موقعنا هذا تحت عنوان سيارة تعمل بالماء منذ ذلك الحين عقدت العزم على القيام بالتجربة و عند بدأت بتجميع العناصر الالكترونية واجهتني مشكلة عدم وجود العناصر كاملة
> ولكن الحمد لله وفرت البدائل الكاملة وقمت بتركيب الخلية وفقا لمخطط ديف لوتون و الحمد لله فقد كانت النتائج ممتازة جدا وفقد استطعت فصل الهدروجين و الاوكسجين وبكمية واضحة (كما تشاهدونها في ملفات الفيديو الموجودة في بعض المواقع) و بتيار لايتجاوز الامبيرين وفولط 12
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل :

وألف شكر على التجربة الرائعة والحقيقة أنا حاولت أن انفذها ولم تنجح معي .
أرجو منك أن تقوم بتنزيل الدارة الالكترونية التي طبقتها حضرتك ونجحت معك ، ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## manal manoo (31 يوليو 2013)

ممكن طلب آخي هاشم ,,, أنا راح ابلش بمشروع انتاج الهيدروجين ولازمني مساعدة والموضوع جدي ,, ممكن تواصل عبر الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/yaa.wenak?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## new4arab (2 ديسمبر 2014)

موفق


----------

